# The Turning Vortex



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to the turning votex a spinning deep dark black hole pulling you down and away, taking you fat billfold and empting its contents as it sucks you down and under,,,,,,,,

Next it will be a bigger and better chuck then some additional tools, then a coring system,ahollowing system,vacumn chuck,then a bigger and better lathe and then as you become the master of all another lathe upgrade.

Get you wife involved it makes the above mush easier to deal with ROTFFLMFAO

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You're right Dick The lathe is the cheapest part of this turning.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't forget the chain saw,and a band saw to cut the bowl blanks and a Beall Buffung system,,,,,,,byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee downnnnnnnnnnnnn the Vortexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Its too late now you can't stop its got ahold of you ,can you feel it pulling you down /down and unde,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, see you when you get back LOL LOL LOL

dicker


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You speak words of wisdom, Grasshopper..lol...Man, I am having a BALL, and I ain't even turned out the first toothpick yet...already got my eyes on enough 'extras' to buy me a flat-land farm....

As to Wifey...she's happy cause she knows it'll keep me at home...and it can't be anymore expensive than that half century of boating and fishing carp I've got upstairs...LOL

Hmmmm....Bandsaw...hadn't even thougt of that yet....Off to the Rockler internet site... See ya...

Jim


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Are those capable of eating fingers like the big ones?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prolly so, Boomgoon...heard almost the same words from contractor buddy of mine when I approached him about turning a broken down greenhouse in the back yard into a woodworking shop..His words.."Well, it could be done,Jim, but those tools can be dangerous...and, incidentally, what the he11 are you gonna make in it ?" When I couldn't come up with an answer another bright idea bit the dust. LMAO


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm not out to ruin your fun Tortuga, just be aware. Besides I am looking forward to bidding against you soon on the Shriners auction this year!
jeff


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I also have a small pile of antlers at the ranch I'm bringing back to Bobby for you guys to spin.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*I guess you could use the same analogy...*

That people use for boats...Just a hole in the on your work bench that you throw money into...LOL There is always something better or newer, or something you want...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

It's all just FUN, Jeff...As to Shriner's benefit..by then I'll prolly be ready to upgrade the lathe and the little Mini-Jet would make a nice auction item, and I would be trying like heck to bid it back home.(Gawd..this IS a DISEASE..got the thing yesterday and already thinking about bigger and better thangs)..LMAO

See ya at the 'Bidding Table"...

Jim


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Not to but in but... What Shriners Auction?



boomgoon said:


> I'm not out to ruin your fun Tortuga, just be aware. Besides I am looking forward to bidding against you soon on the Shriners auction this year!
> jeff


----------

